# Converting R22 systems to R410A



## Koppertone (Dec 19, 2012)

I read a articular that was posted about converting system from R22 to R410A .Where they talking about replacing the meting device in the air handler or the evaporator coil & if so, where did they find a device for 410A? Also how much changes has there been from R22 systems to the 
R410A systems, 3 phase 208\230 volt ?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

They're using a R410A condenser. the indoor metering device is what ever size piston the condenser calls for, or a R410A TXV. Voltage is what ever the building has. R410A units come in the same voltages as R22 condensers did.


----------



## Koppertone (Dec 19, 2012)

beenthere said:


> They're using a R410A condenser. the indoor metering device is what ever size piston the condenser calls for, or a R410A TXV. Voltage is what ever the building has. R410A units come in the same voltages as R22 condensers did.


Thanks for the feed back. Can I purchase a metering device & make my own conversion?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

yes. Done fairly often.


----------



## Koppertone (Dec 19, 2012)

beenthere said:


> yes. Done fairly often.


Have you try Freon 421A, as a alternative to R22?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Koppertone said:


> Have you try Freon 421A, as a alternative to R22?


No I haven't.


----------



## Koppertone (Dec 19, 2012)

What about other Freons for drop-ins for R22?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

NU 22B, but still has a 5% capacity loss. So don't like it for units there were sized right. haven't tried MO99 yet, and probably won't since it too has a capacity loss.


----------



## Koppertone (Dec 19, 2012)

OK thanks


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Sound like, they taking about metering device (TX valve , capillary or piston ) type device, this R410 devices are specifically design to handle high pressure. 
as for the converting from R22 to R410 its very expensive work , all depend on the system capacity if the system less then 10Ton it cheaper to replace complete system.


----------

